

Startups and Our Imaginary Businesses - boldpanda
http://ryanluedecke.com/playing-business/

======
muzz
Isn't the first list just "In Progess" business, and the second list "The
Result"?

~~~
boldpanda
No, that's the same mistake I've made in the past. You sell your idea first,
then you build it. You get customers before you dump a bunch of time and money
into it.

